# Odd litter - Help to ID colours please



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello all

Got a mystery bunch, or it is for me, only used to the same colours coming out not a muddle :lol:

Female arrived pregs, female is a himi or siamese, poor colour example either way with pink eyes. From where they came from they had a right mix, so black, choc, argente, tans and god knows what else.

Litter of 6 so thinned to 4 straight off and just kept strongest, havent even sexed them yet.

Anyway they have fur and I cant be certain what they are, here are a couple of pics taken today, can anyone help ID please.

















Thanks in advance

PS - None are satins they are just shiny


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I would guess that you've got 2 Siamese, a Blue Tan and what looks to be a Red or Cinnamon(probably the latter).


----------

